# FR: Quel/Quelle est X ? / Qu'est-ce que (c'est,) X ?



## nickh

I know 'quelle est la différence entre X, Y, et Z' is an acceptable way to ask 'what is the difference between x, y, and z', but i've also seen "Qu'est-ce que la différence entre x, y, et z'...

Are both correct? (specifically use of "qu'est-ce que la différence entre...") Does using qu'est-ce que imply anything differently or take on a different tone? I guess if anybody can tell me whether A) it's ok to use qu'est-ce que with la différence and B) does this connote anything differently from using 'quelle est..'

Merci bien,

nico

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads have been merged to create this one.


----------



## emmanuelle56

The second sentence is not correct...


----------



## marget

When you want to say "what is...", if a noun follows the verb to be, you must use the appropriate form of the adjective quel + être. "Quelle est la différence"?   If an adjective follows, you should say ("Qu'est-ce qui est..." Qu'est-ce qui est intéressant dans ce film?", for example. If the verb you're using is a verb other than être, you can say "Qu'est-ce que tu fais"?  In addition, qu'est-ce que followed by a noun can ask for the definition of the term "Qu'est-ce que la démocratie?"


----------



## Murellus

*Qu'est-ce que / quel/quelle*

I know that they both mean what but are there any differences between those words?

Like:
'Quelle routine journalière aurais-tu?' means what day to day routine will you have?
But why can't it be Qu'est-ce que routine journalière aurais-tu?


----------



## Suehil

Because you would be saying 'Is it that have you daily routine?'


----------



## Murellus

Not 'what daily routine you have?'?


----------



## DearPrudence

I'm not a specialist but:
*"Qu'est-ce que" + clause (subject + verb)
Qu'est-ce que tu fais ?*

*[Quel(le) + noun] + clause
Quel sport fais-tu
Quel sport tu fais ? *(colloquial)

I hope it's clearer


----------



## sudest

Maybe, it could seems you very strange but I have a great trouble while making an interrogative clause with *que est-ce que/ quel* ? What are the very differences between two?


----------



## jann

Quel(es) + verb conjuated in the 3rd person.
_Quel est le mot ? = _What/which is the word?
_Quelles sont nos chambres_ ? = Which (ones) are our rooms?

Qu'est-ce que + subject pronoun + verb conjugated according to that subject pronoun
_Qu'est-ce que tu veux dire ?_ = What do you mean to say?
_Qu'est-qu'elle a fait ?_ = What did she do?

More information here.


----------



## sunsail

Salut,

pour ceci nous ditons

qu'est-ce que c'est ?  what is this   ?

et pour ceci
quelle est la différence? what is the difference 


mais pourqoui pas
qu'est-ce que c'est  la différence?

merci


----------



## Katoussa

Well it's ok as well, but it's a bit awkward, we'd better use the shortest expression when you use a big sentence 

Katoussa.


----------



## FRENFR

Quelle is interrogative and used specifically when you want to know 'what', in terms of siginification or single answer.

Qu'est-ce que c'est is a fixed, common expression which also means what, but is not 'gramamtically interrogative'.  It's like in English when you say 'What is this book about?', compared to 'so, what's this you're doing?'  

They also say, informally, "Alors, c'est quoi ce / le / la, etc....)


----------



## sunsail

Hi,

qu'est-ce que c'est ?  what is this   ?
how can I say this in quelle format? 
quelle est ceci?

Merci


----------



## FRENFR

You cannot say 'quelle est ceci'.  Quelle is used for nouns which are feminine - the word 'ceci' is not feminine, it is masculin.  Celle(s)-ci is feminine.  Ceux-ci is masc. plural.

You have quel, quelle, quels, quelles.  Use the correct one depending on the noun.

To say what is X, you can say 'Quelle est la raison'? / Quelles sont les raisons  'Quel est le probleme?' / Quels sont les problemes, using the correct interrogative 'quel'.  

Qu'est-ce que c'est que le/la... What is + noun.  

Ceci/cela, celles-ci, ceux-ci/la, etc.. and all those, are demonstrative, and thus refer to a noun which is known by the speakers.  It means 'they, it' and is followed by 'to be'.

You seem to think qu'est-ce que c'est and quel are different.  They are simply to ways of saying 'What'.  It's that simple.


----------



## sunsail

Thank you for corrections. So it must be like this then?

Quelle est la raison?
Qu'est-ce que c'est la raison?
Quelle est celle-ci?


----------



## FRENFR

It seems your teacher was successful 

The only thing I'll say is that 'celle-ci/la' is more for something which has a position, something physical, and a reason is not 'somewhere'.  So, perhaps you're looking at a feminine noun-ed object, you could say, thus, Quelle est celle-ci?

But, C'est quoi le/la/les X is more common.

This website gives all in a clearer way, with examples.  Good luck

http://french.about.com/od/mistakes/a/what.htm


----------



## alegriatheory

Just a remark:
There is a difference of meaning between "quelle est la différence?= what is the difference?"( ex: What is the difference between you and me?= Quelle est la difference entre toi et moi?)
 and "qu'est-ce que c'est  la différence?= what does it mean " la difference"?"

The same here: Quelle est la raison? =what is the reason?( and you can go on by saying Quelle est la raison pour laquelle tu as menti? = What is the reason for which you lied to me?)

Qu'est-ce que c'est la raison? = What does it mean " la raison?" ( and here you can not continue the phrase in the same way as above)


----------



## geostan

I would never say: Qu'est-ce que la différence, unless I were asking for a definition of the word "différence."  That's what the expression Qu'est-ce que c'est asks for: identity, explanation, definition.

Qu'est-ce que (c'est que) la philosophie?  What is philosophy?

Note that the noun must be preceded by the word *que*.

The normal way of translating:  What is the difference? or What is the question? is with Quel(le) est...?

Here is an interesting, and only slightly subtle example of the difference between the two expressions:

Quelle est la raison?= What is the reason?
Qu'est-ce que la raison? = What is reason?


----------



## Fred_C

geostan said:


> I would never say: Qu'est-ce que la différence, unless I were asking for a definition of the word "différence." That's what the expression Qu'est-ce que c'est asks for: identity, explanation, definition.
> 
> Qu'est-ce que (c'est que) la philosophie? What is philosophy?
> 
> Note that the noun must be preceded by the word *que*.


I absolutely agree.
"Qu'est-ce que c'est la différence" without a "que" before "la différence" is wrong. You can hear it sometimes though, but it sounds very uneducated.
I also agree with your explanation about the difference between "qu'est-ce que" and "quel".


----------



## Konsonum

Hello,

I am having trouble understanding when to use "C'est quoi" in a question versus "Qu'est-ce que". For example:

<< C'est quoi ton sport préféré? >>

I saw that used in a French book. However, I've heard a friend use instead:

<< Qu'est-ce que ton sport préféré? >>

Which one is right, if the other is wrong? I get the notion that "C'est quoi" is used in informal situations while "Qu'est-ce que" is used in formal situations, but I'm not entirely sure.

Another person said that the way my friend said it was incorrect. I could see how he could be right. However, I am still not clear on when to use "C'est quoi", so can anyone clarify?


----------



## janpol

<< C'est quoi ton sport préféré ? > s'emploie à l'oral

<< Qu'est-ce que ton sport préféré ? >> ne se dit pas
on dit "Quel est ton sport préféré ?"


----------



## Fred_C

Si, on peut dire "qu'est-ce que ton sport préféré ?" 
Cette phrase signifie que vous ne comprenez pas du tout l'expression "ton sport préféré", et que vous demandez ce que c'est.
Si vous utilisez comme attribut l'ADJECTIF interrogatif "quel" vous demandez de décrire votre sport préféré.
Sinon, vous en demandez plutôt une définition.


----------



## janpol

Fred_C said:


> Si vous utilisez comme attribut l'ADJECTIF  interrogatif "quel" vous demandez de décrire votre sport  préféré.


le décrire, non, simplement le nommer


----------



## Maître Capello

_Qu'est-ce que ton sport préféré?_ ne convient pas dans ce contexte. En revanche, le tour _Qu'est-ce que X?_ est bien correct, mais il ne s'emploie que pour une définition d'un terme ou d'une expression telle qu'on la trouverait dans un dictionnaire.

_— Quel est ton sport préféré? _(Sous-entendu: parmi les autres sports)
_— C'est le tennis._

_— Qu'est-ce que ton sport préféré?_ (Sous-entendu: Qu'est-ce que ça signifie?)
_— C'est pour moi le sport que j'aime le plus pratiquer._ (Par exemple, par opposition au sport que l'on aime le plus regarder.)


----------



## Aoyama

> Si, on peut dire "qu'est-ce que ton sport préféré ?"
> Cette phrase signifie que vous ne comprenez pas du tout l'expression "ton sport préféré", et que vous demandez ce que c'est.


Bien d'accord, mais on écrira alors plutôt : "qu'est-ce que : 'ton sport préféré' ?"
Ceci dit, la tournure (impropre ...) "qu'est-ce que ton sport/ton gâteau/ton journal préféré ?" etc se trouve dans certains manuels de français élaborés et édités à l'étranger, notamment ... au Japon.
La tournure correcte, passablement "orale" mais moins que "c'est quoi ..." serait :
qu'est-ce que* c'est* ton sport favori ?


----------



## wistou

Still, we should insist that the correct way of putting it is :

"Quel est ton sport préféré ?"

Correct in spoken language would be :

"C'est quoi, ton sport préféré ?" (Note the use of a comma)   

The following will probably be used frequently, but is rather inelegant 
(using the same verb twice in so short a phrase can only be inelegant!)

"Qu'est-ce que c'est, ton sport préféré ?"

Regards,


----------



## Ravenclaw

Qu'est-ce que (c'est que) ce monument ? = c'est quoi ce monument ? = Quel est ce monument


The translation would be: _What is this monument ?_ (ex: It's the Eiffel Tower !)


But I am having some difficulties applying the same logic to the following phrase:

Qu'est-ce que (c'est que) le problème Madame ? = c'est quoi le problème Madame ? = Quel est le problème Madame ?

The underlined phrase seems weird, but can someone explain if it's correct or not...and especially: *why*? Because in the first example it works


----------



## gardian

I understand your annoyance with this long and awkward phrasing which can often be shortened depending on whatever is being enquired about.
*
What is this monument ? = Qu'est-ce qu'est ce  monument ?

What (meaning "Which")  monument is this one ? = Quel monument est celui-ci / ceci ?*

*What is the problem, Madam ? = Qu'est-ce qu'est le problème, Madame ?*

But when the verb after the "What" is not the verb to be, you usually can get away with just "Que" on its own.
For example, 

*What do you want ? =  Que veux-tu ?*


----------



## ufoseeker

Hi!
You are right: the underlined sentence sounds uncorrect.
But I don't know how to explain why...


----------



## Ravenclaw

I'm about to péter un plomb ! 

I've asked two Frenchies in my neighbourhood and they both couldn't answer what the difference is between

Qu'est-ce que* c'est que* ce monument/le problème
Qu'est-ce* qu'est *ce monument/le problème
*Quel *est ce monument/le problème

If you ask me, you can use ALL of them to the same extent, but I think that phrases like "qu'est-ce qu'est le problème" or "qu'est-ce que c'est que le problème" are maybe...literary?


----------



## Ravenclaw

note:

I don't think phrases like "qu'est-ce que *c*'est *que *le problème" are wrong given the fact that

"je ne sais pas quel est le problème" can be replaces by "j'ignore *ce qu'est* le problème"

 I reaaaally need this cleared up, it's driving me nuts


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

Selon Grammaire2000 les différentes formes que tu viens d'évoquer sont tout à fait valables.

Néanmoins, je n'utiliserais que "c'est quoi le problème" ou "quel est le problème", comme je disais dans l'autre fil 

Corrigez-moi si je me trompe...mais "qu'est-ce que c'est que le problème" me semble tarabiscoté (et non pas faux)...ça ne me choquerait pas de le voir dans un ancien manuscrit, mais en langage courant...hm...


----------



## Coco120

Hi,

I would like to translate the question:

What role does religion play in our society? What is its importance?

[…]

Quel est le rôle de la religion dans notre société? Quelle est son importance?

Or Quel rôle joue la religion dans notre société?

Thank you.

The structuring of questions is the part which I find confusing. For example what is the difference between :
qu'est ce que le rôle de la religion dans notre société or quel est le rôle.....
Thank you


----------



## All in One

Coco120 said:


> Quel est le rôle de la religion dans notre société? Quelle est son importance?
> 
> Or Quel rôle joue la religion dans notre société?



Those are perfectly correct


----------



## Maître Capello

Your sentences are all grammatically correct. However, note that the last one doesn't make much sense because it is indeed asking the *definition* of "the role of religion in our society."

_Quel est_ + noun _?_ = What/Which is + noun ? (e.g., _Quel est le rôle de la religion ?_ = What is the role of religion? // _Quel est le bon chemin ?_ = What/Which is the right path?)
_Qu'est-ce que_ + noun _?_ = What is the definition of + noun ? / What is + noun ? (e.g., _Qu'est-ce que l'amour ?_ = What is the definition of love? / What is love?)
_Qu'est-ce que_ + clause _?_ = What + clause ? (e.g., _Qu'est-ce que tu fais ?_ = What are you doing?)


----------



## gpuri

Bonjour,

What is the difference bewteen c'est quoi? and Qu'est-ce que c'est?

Do both mean "what is that"? are there any simple examples where one can be used and not the other?


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

_C'est quoi___?_ is informal speech.
_Qu'est-ce___?_ is formal.
_Qu'est-ce que c'est_?_ is current form.


----------



## gpuri

merci Atcheque.

What do you mean by "current form"?

Can you give examples s'il vous plaît?


----------



## atcheque

I meant_ in common use_.
Pour les exemples, avec un peu d'humour : 
- C'est quoi, le Big Mac(c) ?
- Qu'est-ce, le menu du chef ?
- Qu'est-ce c'est, le plat du jour ?


----------



## Maître Capello

atcheque said:


> Qu'est-ce, le menu du chef ?


Tout d'abord, le sens n'est pas (1)  une demande de la nature du menu que propose le chef, mais (2) une  demande de ce que signifie l'expression « menu du chef ».


_Quel est le menu du chef ? — C'est un potage aux légumes en  entrée, suivi d'une caille aux champignons comme plat de résistance et  une mousse au chocolat comme dessert._ 
_ Qu'est-ce que le menu du chef ? — C'est le menu que propose le chef comme spécialité._ 
En outre, je ne crois pas que quiconque dirait cela car _qu'est-ce_ relève d'un style soutenu tandis que la reprise du pronom après une virgule est plus relâché. On dira plutôt l'une ou l'autre des phrases suivantes, de la plus soutenue à la plus relâchée :

_Quel est le menu du chef ?_
_Qu'est-ce que c'est, le menu du chef ?_
_C'est quoi, le menu du chef ?_


----------



## Arishem

Maître Capello said:


> _...__
> Qu'est-ce que le menu du chef ? — C'est le menu que propose le chef comme spécialité._



En général, on comprend malgré tout que la personne veut connaitre le menu du chef, et non pas ce qu'est un "menu du chef". Cela fait partie de l'interprétation du langage qui est tout aussi importante que le langage lui même. Par exemple : As-tu l'heure ?

On ne répond pas "Oui" à moins d'être taquin


----------

